# My turbo'd max



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?p=3117650#post3117650


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks good man how does it work without recirc'ing the bov? Just curious...looks good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...that manifold must have beena bitch huh? looks good


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nice car


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn...that manifold must have beena bitch huh? looks good


Tommy loves turbo.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

[texan accent]link aint workin[/texan accent]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

irontom said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your absolutely right...who wouldnt love that thing


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would like to see it but someone sucks at the internet


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

"Invalid link specified"


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Your link went bad*



wickedsr20 said:


> "Invalid link specified"



I couldnt see it either..........


----------

